# Inner feed roller



## Tomas Malina (11 mo ago)

Hey guys I started using the inner feed roller recently. The dark plastic clip that holds roller in place rubs against the roller body and makes white paint grey on that end of the roller. This leaves grey marks on the wall/ceiling. Any suggestions on how to deal with this? Thanks in advance


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

NEVER leave the pressure roller holding paint overnight... This weird gray **** comes out of the roller head.. I think metal oxidation or something like that..
BTW: Etiquette is to do an "Introduce Yourself" before questions. New Member Introductions


----------



## Tomas Malina (11 mo ago)

I apologize for not introducing myself earlier. I am remodeling/paint contractor in NW suburbs of Chicago. This weird grey started with first time use today I am suspecting the abrasion of the dark clip against the wheel. It wasn’t left with paint overnight. TY


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Tomas Malina said:


> This weird grey started with first time use today I am suspecting the abrasion of the dark clip against the wheel. It wasn’t left with paint overnight. TY


That would make it seem like a design flaw, have you contacted the manufacturer?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

That seems really bizarre. Are you sure it's not pigment floating - like where the pigments are separating out? (I get that it's "white" paint, but all whites have pigments in them). Also wondering how new the stuff is and whether it was all thoroughly cleaned before being put to use.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

bearing grease


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

P.S. Welcome to PT! I should have said that at the start. 
I must confess, I've never been tempted to try an inner feed roller so I know very little about any of those systems.


----------



## Tomas Malina (11 mo ago)

Thank you all for chiming in!!! Yeah bizarre is the right word. It is my first time using it in an attempt to speed things up a bit, but using it feels quite awkward plus this issue.... I am strongly leaning to my theory of two plastics abrading. That's the only spot where it's grey. I'm thinking that if it was tint it would come out through the roller as well. I may try to call Graco tomorrow to see what they got to say.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

I don't think either of the 2 plastics are causing the discoloration due to contact abrasion. Plastics don't bleed like that. Is this a gray line left on the ceiling or a gray that fades to white? I'd vote for disassembly and cleaning everything, stir that paint and try again. I understand its a new tool but hey, who knows. Weirder things have happened. Or flip the roller cover end for end and see what happens.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, that would happen to me occasionally . I just kept going and literally wiped that edge with a rag every refill until I finished the wall. Then I tossed all that crap and started out with a different roller, sleeve, etc.

Unfortunately I don’t remember what brand roller, sleeve or paint I was using. It’s happened to me a few times over 25 yrs.


----------



## fortcollins (11 mo ago)

What brand is this?


----------



## Justcare (6 mo ago)

Dip the roller lightly into the paint, the paint should cover less than half of the roller. Then roll it backward and forwards on the ramp of the tray to evenly distribute the paint on the roller cover.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Justcare said:


> Dip the roller lightly into the paint, the paint should cover less than half of the roller. Then roll it backward and forwards on the ramp of the tray to evenly distribute the paint on the roller cover.


That might be a little advanced for some of our members..


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Justcare said:


> Dip the roller lightly into the paint, the paint should cover less than half of the roller. Then roll it backward and forwards on the ramp of the tray to evenly distribute the paint on the roller cover.


JFC, its a power roller... you dont dip it. Also, professionals rarely use trays, either, and if they did, they know how to apply the paint.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Justcare said:


> Dip the roller lightly into the paint, the paint should cover less than half of the roller. Then roll it backward and forwards on the ramp of the tray to evenly distribute the paint on the roller cover.


You roll it back and forth? NOW you tell me!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

|wwwwwwwww|

is this too abstract?


----------

